
Graph Isomorphism update - robinhouston
http://people.cs.uchicago.edu/~laci/update.html
======
cosenal
This update is actually a big deal. The algorithm runs in subexponential time,
but not quasipolynomial time after all.

------
ertand
Update on the update: quasipolynomial claim restored

[http://people.cs.uchicago.edu/~laci/update.html](http://people.cs.uchicago.edu/~laci/update.html)

------
cvoss
This work was heralded all over the internet when it came out. Here's some
great HN discussions: [1] on a blog post by Jeremy Kun, and [2] on a Quanta
Magazine article. Kun has already updated his post to reflect the retracted
claim.

A little disappointing that it's not quasipolynomial, but subexponential is
still a great achievement! It means, as Babai says, the asymptotic complexity
is better than e^(n^epsilon)) for any epsilon > 0\. Have a look at the graph
of e^(n^0.01) for huge n to get an idea of what this is like.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553879)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10731022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10731022)

